# subscribee



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Μήπως μπορείτε να ρίξετε κάποιες ιδέες για το παρακάτω;
Α "subscribee" is a person whose contents another person subscribed to.

Αφορά περιβάλλον κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, όπου κάποιος "γράφεται" στα περιεχόμενα του άλλου, ώστε να τα παρακολουθεί όταν ανανεώνονται. 

Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Αν ήταν ιστοσελίδα ή φόρουμ, θα σου έλεγα ιδιοκτήτης/χειριστής, αλλά τώρα... ίσως να έκανα μια ντρίπλα και να το έλεγα περιφραστικά (για να μη χρησιμοποιήσω το αναρτών που θα ξένιζε).


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω περιφραστική απόδοση. Πρέπει να είναι μονολεκτική (και όσο γίνεται πιο απλή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Δηλαδή είναι ο πάροχος του περιεχομένου;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ακριβώς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Και γιατί δεν σε καλύπτει τότε το «πάροχος»; (Το υποψιάζομαι, αλλά ίσως η απάντηση μας βοηθήσει...)


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Γιατί στα ίδια συμφραζόμενα έχω και τον provider, ο οποίος έχει μεταφραστεί ήδη ως πάροχος (για να αλλάξει, θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν όλα τα σχετικά στρινγκ του ιστοτόπου).


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

Άσκηση: επιλέξτε ένα από τα πριν την παύλα και ένα από τα μετά.
Αναφέρετε τους λόγους για τους οποίους απορρίπτονται πανηγυρικά ή μη.
Οι τρεις πρώτοι κερδίζουν εγγραφή επί δεκαετία (λογίζεται συντάξιμη).

συνδρομητές - συνδρομούμενος
παρακολουθούντες - παρακολουθούμενος
ακόλουθοι / ακολουθούντες - ακολουθούμενος
εγγεγραμένοι - εγγράπτης / εγγράφων
αγόμενοι - άγων
ενημερωνόμενοι - ενημερώνων / ενημερωτής
επωφελούμενοι - προσφέρων / πάροχος (ISP?)
ακόλουθοι - ηγέτης
οδηγούμενοι - οδηγός / οδηγητής
λήπτες - δότης 

φερόμενοι - φέρων / φορέας (περιεχομένου)

καλόγεροι - ηγούμενος
τσιράκια - μπροστάρης
σκύλοι - κυνηγός
πρόβατα - κριάρι
γραμμένοι - γράφτης
subscribers - superscriber


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2011)

O subscriber είναι λοιπόν "συνδρομητής", έστω κι αν δεν πληρώνει συνδρομή. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο παρέχων το περιεχόμενο της "συνδρομής" δεν είχε ποτέ λέξη στα ελληνικά. Υποψιάζομαι ότι και στα αγγλικά είναι νεολογισμός το subscribee, σωστά; Άρα, γιατί να μην πάμε κατευθείαν κι εμείς σ' έναν ελληνικό νεολογισμό; 
Συνδρομητής - Συνδρομοπάροχος.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Αλεξάνδρα, δεν μπορεί να είναι συνδρομητής, επειδή στον ίδιο ιστότοπο υπάρχουν συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες (κι εκεί υπάρχουν όντως συνδρομητές που καταβάλλουν συνδρομές).
Ο subscriber είναι, ας πούμε, ο "εγγεγραμμένος" (που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου).

Αλεξάνδρα, είναι για τον δεύτερο ιστότοπο στον οποίο είμαστε _φίλοι_. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Μα στην κοινωνική δικτύωση δεν μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τη λέξη συνδρομή που παραπέμπει σε άλλα πράγματα, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 18, 2011)

zephyrous said:


> Αλεξάνδρα, δεν μπορεί να είναι συνδρομητής, επειδή στον ίδιο ιστότοπο υπάρχουν συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες (κι εκεί υπάρχουν όντως συνδρομητές που καταβάλλουν συνδρομές).
> Ο subscriber είναι, ας πούμε, ο "εγγεγραμμένος" (που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου).
> 
> Αλεξάνδρα, είναι για τον δεύτερο ιστότοπο στον οποίο είμαστε _φίλοι_. :)


Αφού στον ίδιο ιστότοπο υπάρχουν και συνδρομητές με συνδρομή, πώς τους ονομάζουν αυτούς; Κι αυτούς subscribers;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Επίσης, ίσως και _δημιουργός (περιεχομένου)_, _ιδιοκτήτης (περιεχομένου)_ (κατά Αζ.), _κάτοχος (περιεχομένου)_, ή και _παρακολουθούμενος_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

Δημιουργός, ιδιοκτήτης ή κάτοχος μπορεί κάλλιστα (συχνότατα, αφού μιλάμε για δικτυοκοινότητες) να μην είναι, αλλά να ποστάρει περιεχόμενο που έφτιαξε κάποιος άλλος ή ανήκει σε άλλον.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Μέχρι στιγμής ναι, Αλεξάνδρα.

Μάτα, εκτός του _παρακολουθούμενος_ (το αφήνω εκτός, γιατί έχουμε και το plug-in του Twitter), όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι μια χαρά. Μόνο που γίνονται δύο λέξεις, και θα προτιμούσα τη μία. Αν δεν βρούμε μονολεκτική απόδοση, τότε θα πάμε αναγκαστικά σε μια τέτοια λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

zephyrous said:


> Ο subscriber είναι, ας πούμε, ο "εγγεγραμμένος" (που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου).



Τότε όμως θα μπορούσε ο subscribee να είναι ο εγγράφων (ή κάτι πιο απλό: ο γράφων).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 18, 2011)

εμπνευστής - εμπνεόμενος (αντί _εγγεγραμμένος_) :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Πράγματι· άσε που τώρα που το σκέφτομαι μπορεί να υπάρχει και κανένας owner, ή creator, στο σύνολο του πρωτοτύπου, και τρέχα γύρευε. Παρακολουθούμενος μας κάνει, ή θα μπλέξουμε και με το τουίτερ;


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

subscribe ≠ superscribe, επιγράφω (_σπάν._ γράφω πάνω σε κάτι) στη σελίδα μου, επιγράφος;

Βαράτε αλύπητα, ξύπνησα.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Το γράφων το είχα σκεφτεί κι εγώ, αλλά δεν ήξερα αν ταιριάζει... 

Να βάλουμε ο ποστάρων να τελειώνουμε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Δυσκολάκι. Δεν είναι _συνδρομή_ με τη σημασία της οικονομικής συνεισφοράς, δεν είναι απλή εγγραφή. Σε κάποια κείμενα θα έλεγα «οι διαδικτυογράφοι που παρακολουθώ (τακτικά)» (ανακριβές: είναι οι διαδικτυογράφοι που έχω ζητήσει να με ενημερώνουν όποτε ανανεώνουν τα κείμενά τους). Ίσως να αρκεί αλλού να πούμε «οι διαδικτυογράφοι». Αλήθεια, ποιος είναι ο γενικότερος όρος, που περιλαμβάνει τους μπλόγκερ / ιστογράφους;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Πρέπει να έχω καταλήξει μέσα στις επόμενες ώρες. Αυτό είναι μάλλον το πιο δύσκολο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Για μονολεκτικό είναι μάλλον αδύνατο, όχι απλώς δύσκολο. Το συντομότερο και σαφέστερο στο οποίο βρίσκομαι αυτή τη στιγμή: _οι διαδικτυογράφοι που έχουμε γραφτεί να μας ενημερώνουν_. Δεν είναι τόσο σύντομο όσο το αγγλικό, αλλά είναι κάπως σαφέστερο.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Είναι κι αυτό αδύνατο, Νικόλαε, διότι η κατηγορία είναι:
Subscribers and subscribees


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Τους subscribers τους έχεις πει _εγγεγραμμένους_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Εγγραφόμενοι και εγγράφοντες;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Σκέφτομαι μόνο το ζεύγος δότης-λήπτης, που πρότεινε κι ένας φίλος.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ναι, τους είχα πει εγγεγραμμένους, αλλά θέλω να το αλλάξω εξ ολοκλήρου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Σε παραλλαγή κειμενοδότες-κειμενολήπτες;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Ε, τότε _Συνδρομητές και συγγραφείς_. Στη θέση του _συγγραφείς_ διάλεξε από: διαδικτυογράφοι, κειμενογράφοι, επιφυλλιδογράφοι, ιστογράφοι, γράφοντες κ.τ.ό.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Αφορά κάθε είδους περιεχόμενο (μουσική, βίντεο, φωτογραφίες κτλ.).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Τότε _παραγωγοί_; _Δημιουργοί_;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Δημιουργοί. Καλό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Επίσης, ίσως και _δημιουργός (περιεχομένου)_, _ιδιοκτήτης (περιεχομένου)_ (κατά Αζ.), _κάτοχος (περιεχομένου)_, ή και _παρακολουθούμενος_.





daeman said:


> Δημιουργός, ιδιοκτήτης ή κάτοχος μπορεί κάλλιστα (συχνότατα, αφού μιλάμε για δικτυοκοινότητες) να μην είναι, αλλά να ποστάρει περιεχόμενο που έφτιαξε κάποιος άλλος ή ανήκει σε άλλον.


Επαναφέρω προβληματισμό Δαιμάνου. :)


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Π.χ. είμαι ο ζέφυρος και έχω λογαριασμό στο φβ. Έχω φίλο εκεί τον νίκελ.

Στο νέο προφίλ (δεν το έχετε δει ακόμη) θα υπάρχει η εξής επιλογή: σε ό,τι δημοσιεύω/ανεβάζω (φωτογραφίες, μουσικές, βίντεο, κείμενα κτλ.) ή κάνω (παιχνίδια που παίζω, σημαντικές προσωπικές στιγμές μου κτλ.), θα μπορεί ο νίκελ να "γραφτεί", ώστε στην αρχική σελίδα των ενημερώσεών του να εμφανίζονται είτε κάποιες επιλεγμένες ενημερώσεις από τη δική μου σελίδα είτε όλες.

Ο νίκελ (subscriber) γράφεται σ' εμένα (subscribee) και ενημερώνεται για το περιεχόμενο που ανεβάζω/δημοσιεύω ή για τις δραστηριότητές μου. 
Οι συνδρομές αφορούν άλλο κομμάτι του φβ, οπότε τις αποκλείουμε εξαρχής.
Οι έννοιες της παραγωγής και της δημιουργίας δεν υφίστανται καν. Υπάρχουν απλώς δημοσιεύσεις και αναδημοσιεύσεις.

Αν γίνει δότης-λήπτης, θα το καταλαβαίνετε;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2011)

Δότης-λήπτης οργάνων; 

Νομίζω δημιουργός είναι το καλύτερο, αφού το δημιουργεί το προφίλ στο παράδειγμά σου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Εγώ, όχι. Θα καταλάβαινα όμως _δημοσιεύων_ και ίσως _αναγνώστης_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

_Συντάκτης_, αφού δεν δημιουργεί αλλά συν-τάσσει περιεχόμενο διαφόρων τύπων από διάφορες πηγές;

Δίπολο με αναγνώστες ή ό,τι άλλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Προμηθευτής;


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Αζιμούθιε, τι σχέση έχουν τα όργανα; Νοηματοδοτείς μια λέξη μόνο με βάση μια σύναψη που ήδη γνώριζες; Δηλαδή, αν πούμε "δημοκρατία", σημαίνει "Νέα Δημοκρατία"; Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω. 

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Ο _δημοσιευτής_ υπάρχει από τα αρχαία χρόνια.


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Αν γίνει δημοσιευτής ο ένας (μου αρέσει πολύ), Νίκο, τι θα έλεγες για τον άλλο; Απλά "αναγνώστης" ή κάτι αντίστοιχο;


----------



## crystal (Oct 18, 2011)

+1 στο αναγνώστης που πρότεινε η Παλ.
Το "δημοσιεύων" μ' αρέσει, σκέφτηκα και το "αναρτών", αλλά ξέρω, αυτές οι μετοχές ακούγονται πολύ στριφνές (από την άλλη, τα πάντα είναι θέμα συνήθειας).

edit: στο ίδιο πνεύμα με το "δημοσιευτής", βλέπω και διάφορα "αναρτητής" σκόρπια στο γκουγκλ (πολλά είναι από μηχανική μετάφραση, αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιες χρήσεις από ανθρώπους)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Για τον κατεπιλογή αναγνώστη θα προτείνω τον _ερανιστή_.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Χύμα πράμα:

Αναγνώστες
Αποδέκτες
Παραλήπτες
Πελάτες
Εγγεγραμμένοι
Επισκέπτες
Κοινό


----------



## zephyrous (Oct 18, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Καλή σας μέρα.


----------

